# Any Le Champion ti owners in the Bay Area?



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi-
Is there anybody on this list who lives in the SF Bay Area and owns a Le Champion ti that I could take a look at? Preferably a 48 or 51, but any size might work for figuring things out.
I'm pretty sure that the ti specs don't work for me, but I'm still interested in these bikes and would love to get one if it fits!
I have never seen one in my area and I see a lot of bikes. I live right near the Sausalito bike path. Huge storm about to hit here! :-(

Thanks and happy holidays,
Dennis


----------

